# Battle Bots



## 4GSR (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone watching the Battle Bots on TV tonight?


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 23, 2016)

I sort of watched while doing other things.
Some of those robots are pretty bad. I bet they have some $ wrapped up in those things, looks like fun though.


----------



## dlane (Jun 23, 2016)

Yup,


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 24, 2016)

i didn't catch it, but i love the show.
i have more than a couple ideas for a Deathbot, 
but, i don't think they'd allow large capacitance discharge as weaponry or defense or a mini rail gun, with a tungsten projectile, for the tougher foes.
my bot would have a very strong pancake flipper attachment as well, it would flip the heaviest of bot on it's lid


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm very impressed with some of the tactics they have built into them.  Got to use a lot of battery power!  I bet they have 20-40 grand tied up in each of their toys they have there.


----------



## kvt (Jun 24, 2016)

did not get to see much of it,  spent the evening and half the night a Emergency room Bed.  But some of those we something else.  Think it  may be repeated at some time.  or it may have been recorded on my system.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 24, 2016)

Hope you are OK. Inquiring minds want to know. From experience, I know its not cheaper than a hotel room. Mike

Quote: spent the evening and half the night a Emergency room Bed.


----------



## Andre (Jun 24, 2016)

I watched a few uploaded to YouTube but it is nowhere as good as the old version. The team interviewed before the match almost always wins, so that's kind of a giveaway. The robots themselves are pretty interesting though!


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 24, 2016)

Mine would have multiple HERF guns


----------



## kvt (Jun 24, 2016)

I will get to check it out,   Was recorded.  
FOMOGO,   Was initially though gall bladder,  now they think it is peptic ulcers,   whatever that is I know it hurts like *ell.  
they give me a bunch of meds, to go with the 7 or 8 things I already have,   Has kinda slowed me down even more getting into garage to play around.    When will it end.    Anyway maybe tomorrow after going in to work for a while.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 24, 2016)

_I bet between all of us we could do better._
_******G******
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
************_


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd like to get in with a bunch of guys and build one. I think a plasma cutter as a weapon and a freeze spray of acid to weld itself tite.lots of evil metal destruction.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2016)

An articulated MIG gun to weld the opponent to the floor!


----------



## kvt (Jun 25, 2016)

a small OA torch to blast them with.   Set to jab into them then blast as high as possible.   (a little internal damage to the systems  result)


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 25, 2016)

_I suppose a tight focused EMP would be against the rules._
_ I will do a little research and get back to this thread._
_       *G*_


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 25, 2016)

That's what a HERF gun does, Gator

Fry a few iPhones in the audience and I bet they would toss you out though.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 25, 2016)

_ If any one is interested here is link to the rules:_
_ http://battlebots.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/BattleBots-Design-Rules.Rev-2016.2.pdf_
_*G* _


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 25, 2016)

_I thinking that some of you on here can see a way to conform with there rules and still  come up with a winner._
_*********Just Saying************Gator*************_


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 25, 2016)

Not really too many rules in that PDF.  We could really have a lot of fun with one of those, I wish I had the time to work up some designs.  With talent we have on this forum, we could build a formidable bot(s).


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 25, 2016)

_Wouldn't hurt to try._
_Come on Y'all lets hear some input._
_     *G*_


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 26, 2016)

How about a million volt stun gun, that should shake up the electronics a bit?


----------

